# Snowy with Snowy in the Snow



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 9, 2021)

Awesome set and shooting! (you almost created a tongue twister.)


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Awesome set and shooting! (you almost created a tongue twister.)



  Thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2021)

The very Best!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2021)

Beautiful captures.


----------



## Winona (Feb 9, 2021)

Very nice photos. He doesn’t appear to be happy with the snow.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 10, 2021)

Fantastic set of a wonderful bird.  All very well composed and the exposures are perfect with the whites being held.


Not jealous at all, nope not a single bit (again).


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 10, 2021)

Excellent shooting......


----------



## RVT1K (Feb 10, 2021)

Those are very cool.
Is the bird protecting a kill? You are certainly getting the stink-eye!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 10, 2021)

Excellent set of a very grumpy girl.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 10, 2021)

Beautiful! I believe #3 is my favorite of the group, but the entire set is awesome!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 10, 2021)

You continue to amaze me. Wonderful photography.


----------



## nokk (Feb 10, 2021)

excellent photos!  especially the first and last.


----------



## PJM (Feb 10, 2021)

Very nice.  I love the poses and expressions.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 10, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> The very Best!!!





SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful captures.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 10, 2021)

Winona said:


> Very nice photos. He doesn’t appear to be happy with the snow.





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set of a very grumpy girl.



Thanks 
 was a little happier in this one


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 10, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Fantastic set of a wonderful bird.  All very well composed and the exposures are perfect with the whites being held.
> 
> 
> Not jealous at all, nope not a single bit (again).





Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting......





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful! I believe #3 is my favorite of the group, but the entire set is awesome!





oldhippy said:


> You continue to amaze me. Wonderful photography.





nokk said:


> excellent photos!  especially the first and last.





PJM said:


> Very nice.  I love the poses and expressions.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 10, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> Those are very cool.
> Is the bird protecting a kill? You are certainly getting the stink-eye!



Thanks. No it was moving around shaking off some snow.


----------

